

Hangouts Now Works With Google Apps Account - canguler
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/30/hangouts-now-works-without-google-account-becomes-part-of-google-apps-for-business-and-gets-sla/

======
hkarthik
Pretty awesome. I was tired of having a Google Plus account for personal use
and for work just to access Hangouts.

Very annoying that people would "discover me" on both Plus accounts when I did
my best to hide both profiles.

------
scrollaway
> Update: Google had given us early access to its blog post about today’s
> announcement. In it, the company specifically referenced that anybody with a
> “Google account” could now use Hangouts with needing a Google+ profile. The
> final copy of the blog post changed that language to “any Google Apps
> customer account.” We regret the error.

------
mperham
The requirement to log in coupled with multiple Google accounts made starting
a Hangout so painful every single time. I switched to
[http://appear.in](http://appear.in) months ago and love the simplicity it
provides.

~~~
AceJohnny2
But does it provide a mobile interface and syncs accross your clients?

------
Renaud
This has been a pet peeve of mine, the fact that, even in an organisation
paying for Google Apps, you were required to enable Google+ to use Hangout.

The issue is that Google+ leaks information: your profile picture and full
name get returned from google searches, even when all privacy settings are
turned on.

If you are in a position where security and privacy are somewhat important
(even if it's only to yourself), your only resort is to not use Google+ and by
extension not be able to use Hangout, which becomes an issue when other people
in the organisation need to communicate with you.

Fortunately, [https://appear.in](https://appear.in) works great (even in
China, unlike Hangout) and there's no extra software to install.

~~~
discordance
Appear.in is fantastic! FYI screen sharing requires the installation of a
chrome extension, although the UX for getting this going is painless.

------
cheald
This is quite welcome. Having to run two G+ presences to be able to use
hangouts personally and professionally was a big annoyance.

That said, I think it bodes poorly for the future of G+, since Hangouts is one
of the biggest things it has going for it.

------
smegel
Now please extend this to Play Store app reviews and YouTube comments...I
won't be holding my breath.

------
crack_one_out
Too. Late. Users. Gave. Up. Already.

Signed,

Real Name? Ha!

~~~
josephschmoe
I use Google Hangouts all the time. At least for my D&D group, it worked when
Skype didn't and I can add people's real phone #'s for free...

~~~
aymeric
I am looking to play D&D, would you guys accept an outsider?

~~~
josephschmoe
We stopped playing last year when grad school started. Sorry.

It's not that hard to find a D&D group though - just ask around at your local
board game shop and I'm sure you'll be able to find something.

